# Candy chef



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

Hello all:bounce: 
There is a T.V. commercial up here in Canada that advertizes Tide and features a Belgian candy chef that is working in Calgary Alberta and gets his clothes dirty .He uses Tide to clean them.
I wonder if anybody else has seen this commercial and if this man is a real candy chef,or the whole commercial is a ficticious story line and this man is an actor posing as a candy chef.
Any thoughts all you chefs out there?Is this man one of you?:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I think his name is Bernard Callebaut. You can visit his website by clicking here.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I haven't seen the commercial though I'd like to, but I think 99% of the time actors are used. Can't take the chance that one of us real life schmucks will throw a wrench into the works! Not to mention that I really can't see a Belgian Chef who's any good that would allow himself to be viewed as a cochon, even if he was!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Right, Adam. Remember our Date Chef??


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Alright I'm embarrassed, and I hate to admit, but ?????? I'm confused


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Mezz, So funny!!!
I haven't thought about the "date chef"in over a year


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Never mind I got ya, I don't have a recollection from that era! But I looked and can't find him, maybe he went back to San Francisco


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Funny you should mention Tide...

I had a chef friend years ago who was in a commercial for Tide. I was surprised at the time that they didn't use an actor.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

**** glad I didn't say 100%


----------

